# Where to buy Potassium Permanganate?



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I recently got to know about *Potassium Permanganate *as an disinfection agent*. *It seems much safer than bleach especially on plants. 

Where can I buy it?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Try a hardware store.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As Diana mentioned, the hardware store would be your best bet. Try the water purification aisle (i.e. where the water softeners are normally kept) because potassium permanganate is usually used to recharge the iron removers.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks. I tried Walgreen today and they had no idea.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Or try looking up a local chemical company. Potassium permanganate has many uses in fish, especially koi ponds. You might be able to find a local pond/watergarden store with something called Pond Permoxyn, made by Kordon. (its just a branded KMnO4 liquid)

http://www.novalek.com/kordon/permoxyn_pond/index.htm

It should work well if you dilute and dip the plants for a little bit.
Be careful not to "cook" the plants in it. They will get a nice crispy brown color if they sit for too long. 

Permoxyn might be a bit easier to find, otherwise its the same as the powder.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Aqua_clean_Plant_Disinfectant_p/abdis-16.htm


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

Sears - Sold as water softener "cleaner".

Be careful with it. INSTANT non-removable stain to skin and most anything else.


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

e bay! i just bought a lb. had it in a few days


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for point out that site. Started clicking around and realized that he stole my photo to sell his nerite snails. Robert Paul Hudson even went as far to crop out my signature! That is a GREAT way to run a business.
My photo









The stolen photo on Aquabotanic site
http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/freshwater_shrimp_and_snails_for_sale_s/63.htm



timwag2001 said:


> http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Aqua_clean_Plant_Disinfectant_p/abdis-16.htm


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

it is a nice picture. i would steal it too! I might make it my background


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Wow.... and Robert H acts like he should be respected. I absolutely despise when people take others work and don't give them credit. He is a sponsor here, too. His TPT screen name is Robert H


----------

